# Should I or not?



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

As many of you know.. I'm pretty close to giving birth lol. My question is... despite that... would it be a good idea to give my H some birthday sex tomorrow or no? I mean.. I'd love to give him a reason to enjoy his birthday.. but I do worry about how it may get ruined if doing so would result in me going into labor that same day...


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

Leave it up to him perhaps?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Gaia said:


> As many of you know.. I'm pretty close to giving birth lol. My question is... despite that... would it be a good idea to give my H some birthday sex tomorrow or no? I mean.. I'd love to give him a reason to enjoy his birthday.. but I do worry about how it may get ruined if doing so would result in me going into labor that same day...


Oh, that is such a romantic idea! You made a baby together and now you want to make love together when you are nearly ready to give birth?:smthumbup:

Not giving advice either way, however...


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> Oh, that is such a romantic idea! You made a baby together and now you want to make love together when you are nearly ready to give birth?:smthumbup:
> 
> Not giving advice either way, however...


lol your funny


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

You could make the baby come early, but the odds of going into labor during the act are slim, however, be aware that afterwards, you very well could go into labor from the contractions of an orgasm  So watch for labor after.... hubby and I had sex on purpose several times to induce labor with my kids! I say go for the bday sex  or bday bj


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

Gaia said:


> As many of you know.. I'm pretty close to giving birth lol. My question is... despite that... would it be a good idea to give my H some birthday sex tomorrow or no? I mean.. I'd love to give him a reason to enjoy his birthday.. but I do worry about how it may get ruined if doing so would result in me going into labor that same day...


I say go for it, but if that really worries you, there are other ways for you to give your husband birthday sex without risking labor that I am sure he would appreciate.


----------



## ScaredandUnsure (Nov 17, 2011)

Do it!!
And do it a lot  
It could be the last time you have sex for like 6 weeks!


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

How close to your due date are you? If you are close enough.... then DO IT! I tried everything to get one kid to be born on his dad's bday, (mowed the lawn, moved furniture, walked to the beach and yes, had sex) but he waited til the next day!


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm almost a week past my due date... lol


----------



## occasionallybaffled (Apr 12, 2012)

You could do both BJ & then sex, just to cover both bases. Too bad you aren't Staples. An Easy Button would be appreciated, I'm sure. Although, I haven't seen any in a swamp.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

occasionallybaffled said:


> You could do both BJ & then sex, just to cover both bases. Too bad you aren't Staples. An Easy Button would be appreciated, I'm sure. Although, I haven't seen any in a swamp.


:lol::lol: dork!!


----------



## occasionallybaffled (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm sexy. [Reminds me of Donkey in Shrek 2 when he becomes a stallion].

How To Date A Geek Guy: Offensive Advice Or a Smart How-To For Women? | TechnoBuffalo


----------



## Mrs.K (Apr 12, 2012)

Gaia said:


> I'm almost a week past my due date... lol




I say do it!! Just wait until late at night and hope if it helps start labor along it will start slow and you won't have to get to the hospital until morning!


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Hell yes!


----------



## Beowulf (Dec 7, 2011)

Morrigan and I had sex right up until the day she went into labor. When you love each other its always good and any excuse for sex is a good one. And if you should go into labor I bet he won't think his birthday is ruined when he is holding his new child in his arms.


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

My youngest is now 15. I loved sex with my wife when she was pregnant. I can still remember it vividly. 

Don't miss out on creating these memories.


----------



## DanG (Aug 10, 2011)

Do it, but be prepared for the child to be asking who was poking him/her in the head!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I say, GO FOR IT!!  :smthumbup:

Even if his semen softens your cervix, it still could be weeks before you actually have the baby. My midwife actually prescribed more sex once I hit 39 weeks!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

